# Fsc Repeater



## Elia (Oct 18, 2013)

I got 868 I matric and only 822 in FSc 
I applied for NUST (AMC) but could not get into it this year. Did not give MCAT this year. I want to improve my FSc marks.
Actually I am from Federal board. I want to ask that can I repeat both parts of FSc within a year along with additional Maths?
Plz give me authentic information regarding this.

- - - Updated - - -

9 views, still no reply 

- - - Updated - - -

9 views, still no reply


----------



## Elia (Oct 18, 2013)

I am longer able to imrove FSc marks now


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

No U cant improve and do add math at a time.
Do add math as uet merit is not so high as med 
colleges and u can do eng in in different bs fields


----------



## idk97 (Oct 10, 2013)

u can do add math in supplementary session(nov,dec 2013) and then repeat full 2 years in the annual session(april,may)...
so best of luk:thumbsup:


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

idk97 is right. Best of luck Elia!


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

what its so difficult to study math in few months and then repeating whole fsc ..


----------

